# September Photo Contest - Wild Beauty



## RustyBrown

Congratulations to Shed Hunter our August contest winner.:birthday2










As the winner of the July contest Shed has chosen the topic of "Wild Things". In Sheds's own words "*Wild Beauty" can mean different things to different people. It could be natural wildlife, scenery, machines, a person etc. Anything that conjures up beauty and wildness in your mind is a good topic*."

*Here are the rules.*

1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Saturday, September 30th, 2006.* After that time, we will take 1 week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

The webshots album for September has been set up:

http://community.webshots.com/album/554006600RpInMS


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Wild Beauty*

Thanks Rusty for doing all the hard work to set the contest up. Here are a few examples I like as Wild Beauty.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Congrats Shed Hunter! Well deserved win.

Haven't been able to do much outdoors stuff lately but I did capture this indoors "Wild Beauty" image last weekend.


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Wild beauty*

Very nice portrait!


----------



## deebo

Native Rio grande cutthroat trout caught in a little stream just under the continental divide. No other fish species in the stream as it is still un-affected by man. Have been fishing this stream for 3 years and have never seen another soul. About 1.5 hour drive from the nearest paved road. To me it cant get much more wild than that anymore...except maybe Alaska

I have lots more pics of these fish if anyone cares to see. they are beautiful...


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Wild*

Man thats beautiful. It does sound wild alright.


----------



## bluegill addict

*Little Red River, Arkansas*

Beautiful picture Deebo. Here's my picture. This is my little brother fishing in the Little Red River in Arkansas. We have a house on the river and we paddle our kayaks up river to where nobody else without a boat can fish. Its beautiful, secluded, and best of all its full of trout.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Ray, Ray, Ray...That may well be your best pic yet. I believe that the hardest thing to photograph properly and in the most complilmentary way possible is the human face. So many things must come together. lighting and catching that moment, that expression with all the facial features and hair (if present  ) at JUST the right time with everything coming together.

You NAILED it that time buddy!

I will make two predictions:
1: The subject has a face that reflects fresh, clean beauty. She will be photographed many many times over the course of her lifetime.

2: She will NEVER see and better, more flattering picture of her face than that one right there.

The face and the expression capture the beauty and the hair (how DID you manage that) gives it that wild look. 

People like me take snap shots. People like you and Rusty capture moments in time, the classic, the special, the beautiful, the larger than life.

I gotta go...........................


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Walkin' Jack said:


> The face and the expression capture the beauty and the hair (how DID you manage that) gives it that wild look.


WoW... thanks Jack. That just made my day!

Had a chance to do some studio shooting last Sunday. This young lady has a very photogenic personality and was fun to work with. I wanted some "flying hair" shots and she immediately starting spinning around always aware of where her head was in relation to the camera. The studio was set up for low key lighting so a background light was specially set up for the model's hair. I just finished another one of her that I glammed up a bit. I'll post it up below.


----------



## MsAddicted

I havent even finished sorting the Alaska pictures yet but talk about wild beauty. I tried for some close up fish pictures like yours Deebo (that is a beautiful photo) but neither my camera nor I were up to that task. Its hard to select a picture to post but I really like this one. I was fascinated by the confluence of the Russian River (crystal clear) and the Kenai River (milky from glacial meltwater). There were red salmon (and bears) everywhere.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*Here is my Wild Beauty*

There's a story behind this one. I should have entered in last months contest.
This is TooToo, One day while at work I heard this awful screaching sound that I thought was a bird. Well, after hearing it for a few minutes I decided to go investigate becuase I knew what ever it was it was not very happy. I walked down the hall toward the sound and came to a door to the back of our office building. I opened the door and low and behold was this poor lil kitten screaming from the top of his lungs. I could not find the mother anywhere so I decided to take him home and take care of him. Spite the pic with the IV he turned out to be a great cat.

1. When he first got to his new home.
2. Dinner time
3. He had suffered some head trauma and had to go to the ER
4. The Final Pic in the flower bed. (*My contest photo*)


----------



## goatchze

Duck hunting near the Navasota river.


----------



## TXPalerider

A Summer Doe


----------



## FLAT FISHY

CONGRATS TO SHED HUNTER ...I smile from ear to ear everytime is see that pic...thanks for sharing


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Porcupine*

*Sticky little fella in Montana.*


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz

*Memories*

Thanks for the reminder. I've fished the Kenai dozens of times (upper and lower), and I never tire of seeing it. I go there in my mind every time I see a photo like yours. Thanks again!

POG


----------



## Ally Gator

*Contest Entry*

Here is my entry for this month. I took this at Corpus Christi this summer.


----------



## slmc

*Hawk and Mockingbird*

Two hawks were sitting on chimneys drying off after a storm when this mockingbird decided they didn't need to be there and ran them off.


----------



## MsAddicted

Wow! What fun pictures! Great contest subject.


----------



## Guest

Texas Wildflower


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Bold!*



slmc said:


> Two hawks were sitting on chimneys drying off after a storm when this mockingbird decided they didn't need to be there and ran them off.


The last time I saw a Hawk and a Mockingbird together the Hawk was pulling the Mockingbird to pieces and eating him. This must be one tough Mockingbird. Great shots by the way.


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Nice lighting*



Ally Gator said:


> Here is my entry for this month. I took this at Corpus Christi this summer.


This is a tough shot shooting into the tank. The lighting is very good. Nice shot.


----------



## stargazer

Heres my offical entry


----------



## Bobby

*Here are the rules.*

1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.


----------



## huntinguy

*My first post on the photo board and first entry*

This was a simple landscape pic that I took just to test the settings on my camera before shooting some pics of my dog and I with freshly killed Mallards. The landscape turned out far prettier than any of the pics I took with the dog! (He hadn't learned how to pose at that point  )

I loved the way the colors contrasted on the horizon.


----------



## stargazer

OOOOPs sorry, .....didnt see that Bobby......Hummmmm. can I just say what ever pic, or do I need to post again with one shot?


----------



## Charles Helm

stargazer said:


> OOOOPs sorry, .....didnt see that Bobby......Hummmmm. can I just say what ever pic, or do I need to post again with one shot?


Identify which one you want to enter.


----------



## stargazer

Thanks Charles...ill go with No 3. Grand Cayon.

Just a little info about the pic....in the forground on the out crop there are people that had climbed out on that rock.....Lot braver than I:spineyes: and on the horizon you will notice smoke rising up...that was the wild fires that were in the news that year.


----------



## dixie lee

*my pics*

these are pics we have taken over the years.
the last pic is a picture of montys dog,taco, it is the first one (blonde) from the left!

love-dixie


----------



## OUTLAW

duck blind


----------



## ssmarinaman

I know I have had this on here before but it's still my fav,, it's me on gods pond










sorry I can't make it smaller,, but I still want to share it,, it's the main reason I fish..


----------



## chicapesca

*Reflections*

I took this in January of last year at our place in Victoria. A lot of the old trees are dying that are in the water from when they dammed the Coleto. It makes for great bass fishing.


----------



## capt henry

*poc*

i took this one early Christmas morning


----------



## vince

I am still a newbie here so i I hope you don't mind me sharing this one from this past summer. My son and a sunset. 
thanks

Vince


----------



## vince

lemme try that again...


----------



## General CoolBro

*The Mammal Insect*

Entering in this fella. This is the wildest bee I have ever seen. He was about the size of half a man's thumb. When he came flying in, I thought it was a humming bird out of the corner of my eye. He was one hairy buzzer with very little yellow. Took several shots, but this one had the best contrast up close.

GCB


----------



## NaClH2O

*My entry*

I think this is one of the most gracious and beautiful birds on the planet.


----------



## Charles Helm

vince said:


> lemme try that again...


You need to paste the image URL into the box you get when you click the "image" button in the posting box (use "go advanced") -- the button looks like a mountain scene:


----------



## Bruce J

Here's my shot of a wild beauty from south Texas:


----------



## MsAddicted

Nice BruceJ.


----------



## trout chaser

*swing*

Nothing special, however this is one of my favorite places to sit. Especially at sunset.


----------



## TXPalerider

trout chaser:

Is that by chance, Port Alto? Sure like a spot I know on Carancahua Bay.


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Rattlesnake in Matagorda*

I saw this big rattler in Matagorda this weekend. First picture is the entry, second is just to show the length and help with identification. I assume it is a timber rattlesnake, but would welcome input from any herpetologist (amateur or otherwise) out there.

The markings were absolutely beautiful -- I'm not sure I captured the color and contrast with the photo but it is what it is. This guy was between 5 and 6 feet long and seemed like he was on a hunt when I first saw him. He "posed" quickly when I got close.


----------



## TXPalerider

It's a Canebrake Rattler.


----------



## Arlon

I'll ad my humbling bird, it was quite a humbling experience for a newbie getting the picture.. Arlon


----------



## trout chaser

Good eyes TXPalerider, the picture is at port alto.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Troy Matherne said:


> I saw this big rattler in Matagorda this weekend. First picture is the entry, second is just to show the length and help with identification. I assume it is a timber rattlesnake, but would welcome input from any herpetologist (amateur or otherwise) out there.
> 
> The markings were absolutely beautiful -- I'm not sure I captured the color and contrast with the photo but it is what it is. This guy was between 5 and 6 feet long and seemed like he was on a hunt when I first saw him. He "posed" quickly when I got close.


Classic rattlesnake pose Troy. Very nice. What size lens were you using?


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Lens*

Thanks Dorado Mahi,
I was using a 70-300 at 120 mm. Wish I had left more of the snake in sharper focus.


----------



## hooter

Picture from a recent trip to Banff National Park in Alberta


----------



## Walkin' Jack

*What wuzzat?!?*

My entry for this month


----------



## RedXCross

Man O man,

Let me just say You GUYS are GOOD. I have thourghly enjoyed them!!!!!!!!!! Very Nice


----------



## Mont

snow on the pond...


----------



## rangerjohn

hard to deside guess i will have to enter the rodent. (unless someone likes one of the other better lol)

1st: kit fox on the plains of wyoming.
2nd: a little rodent in colorado.
3rd: snowfall in colorado (roosevelt national forrest)


----------



## pelican

Wow ... some great photos this month. Got all the pics uploaded to Webshots, folks ... it's been busy around here. 

Not a great wild beauty shot, but one that brings back memories ... a foggy morning sunrise on High Island.


----------



## Charles Helm

*Ain't Love Grand!*

This is a different edit than the one I posted in my _Mild or Wild_ thread, but I will try it out as an entry. The larger version is here. I would have posted sooner but I was waiting for my computer to get repaired...

It is fun using the "Trial Version" of software you have already bought (Photoshop)!


----------



## Koru

okay if you all don't mind, i'm going to add one in...









Waterfalls, Milford Sound, Queenstown, South Island, NZ. I took the photo last month. It is not photoshopped or enhanced in any way.

rosesm


----------



## troy merrill

Canebreak... Mature canebreak. Awesome shot and lucky to get it.


----------



## Capt Black

*Raptor??*










Actually a baby white heron. Just really liked that dead on stare. Later, Aubrey


----------



## baitkiller

Lots of great pictures this month. Here's one my son took recently...


----------



## seawings

*The Bridge:*

Yuri Gagarin Park in Yuzhno Sakhalin, Russia


----------



## pelican

Submissions are closed for September ... time to vote for your favorite.


----------



## WT427

Ttt


----------

